# Dubai to Abu Dhabi car share



## Ltra (Jan 6, 2013)

My name is Lydie, I'm from The UK. I'm looking for someone to travel with by car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis (Sunday - Thursday) Please contact me


----------



## nivine111 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Car sharing to Abu Dhabi*

Hi Lydie, 

I saw your ad and i'm interested in sharing the ride and expenses or even alternate between different days if possible (location, time). 

How can i reach you?

Nivine


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Ltra said:


> My name is Lydie, I'm from The UK. I'm looking for someone to travel with by car from Dubai to Abu Dhabi on a daily basis (Sunday - Thursday) Please contact me


Hi Lydie I am sure you have good reason for wanting to live in Dubai but since you are quoting a lift system for a working week I would guess you have secured a job in Abu Dhabi, that being the case have you looked at the residence visa conditions in full? I stand to be corrected but there was a law change in Abu Dhabi that requires you to have an address in Abu Dhabi in order to get a residence visa if you work there. It may pay you to check with your company PRO on this point. On the next point this journey is likely to add 2 to 3 hours to your working day. I have done the trip only a couple of times and it is not the most pleasent of journeys, it makes a comute round the M25 look like a pleasure trip so something else for you to think about. Have you looked at some of the other threads on car sharing? There may be some question on the legality of it but some of the more experienced people over here may know more about that aspect and how it would apply to your situation. Well good luck with this and as a heads up the round trip costs less then £10 in petrol .


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Just noticed the original post date, so what I have just said may be redundant. Thats the trouble when people pull up older treads and reply to them as if they are current.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Hi Lydie I am sure you have good reason for wanting to live in Dubai but since you are quoting a lift system for a working week I would guess you have secured a job in Abu Dhabi, that being the case have you looked at the residence visa conditions in full? I stand to be corrected but there was a law change in Abu Dhabi that requires you to have an address in Abu Dhabi in order to get a residence visa if you work there. It may pay you to check with your company PRO on this point. On the next point this journey is likely to add 2 to 3 hours to your working day. I have done the trip only a couple of times and it is not the most pleasent of journeys, it makes a comute round the M25 look like a pleasure trip so something else for you to think about. Have you looked at some of the other threads on car sharing? There may be some question on the legality of it but some of the more experienced people over here may know more about that aspect and how it would apply to your situation. Well good luck with this and as a heads up the round trip costs less then £10 in petrol .


I know a few people who rent a dump for about 20~30k in AD, to get around the legalities.
Usually those who have partner and kids who are well settled in Dubai and dont want to uproot.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Hi Lydie I am sure you have good reason for wanting to live in Dubai but since you are quoting a lift system for a working week I would guess you have secured a job in Abu Dhabi, that being the case have you looked at the residence visa conditions in full? I stand to be corrected but there was a law change in Abu Dhabi that requires you to have an address in Abu Dhabi in order to get a residence visa if you work there. It may pay you to check with your company PRO on this point. On the next point this journey is likely to add 2 to 3 hours to your working day. I have done the trip only a couple of times and it is not the most pleasent of journeys, it makes a comute round the M25 look like a pleasure trip so something else for you to think about. Have you looked at some of the other threads on car sharing? There may be some question on the legality of it but some of the more experienced people over here may know more about that aspect and how it would apply to your situation. Well good luck with this and as a heads up the round trip costs less then £10 in petrol .


it is only law if you work for government or semi government to reside in same emirate you work etc.. otherwise you will not get your allowances. what about looking at living in the new development purposed built at al ghadeer.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> I know a few people who rent a dump for about 20~30k in AD, to get around the legalities.
> Usually those who have partner and kids who are well settled in Dubai and dont want to uproot.


not the case as the price of the "dump" as you put it has gone up and up.


----------



## Yaminig (May 10, 2016)

I am.looking for shared car from Impz to ADCB in Abu Dhabi for daily basis Sunday to Thursday nd ofc timings 8 am and 4:30pm.pls let me know if anyone interested.


----------



## Yaminig (May 10, 2016)

Is anybody interested?


----------

